# Catalytic Deconstruction- Theory and Operation



## lazersteve (Mar 21, 2009)

I have since learned (from the Science Channel) that the first honeycomb contains Pt and Rh while the second contains Pd and Pt. The show deconstructed pointed out this interesting fact(?).

Here's the segment:

Deconstructed Catalytic

Enjoy,

Steve


----------



## qst42know (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Steve

I wonder if these are just the cats with the air injector tube in the chamber between them or the ones without?

Would this new info alter the way you process then?


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 21, 2009)

qst42know said:


> I wonder if these are just the cats with the air injector tube in the chamber between them or the ones without?



Don't know for sure, but it could be true of all cats. 



qst42know said:


> Would this new info alter the way you process then?



If you knew which honeycomb was the first and which was the second you could keep the Palladium and Rhodium separated this way. Aside from that, I don't see any major changes to the HCl-Cl process. With gas phase extraction the Pd and Pt honeycombs could be processed in a single pass at the lower temperature if they were separated. If mixed types are present you would be required to step the temperature as usual to get the Rhodium out after the Pt and Pd are removed.

Steve


----------



## qst42know (Mar 21, 2009)

This was actually mentioned in the wiki under Technical details. Though I don't think I ever read it until now. If I did I sure didn't catch the difference. The first is a reduction cat and the second an oxidizing cat.


----------

